# مجانا : كورس هدية لأعضاء الملتقى Primavera Contract Manager .v13



## م هيثم المنسى (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مجانا : كورس هدية لأعضاء الملتقى Primavera Contract Manager .v13

الكورس لايف على اكاديمية ملتقى الدارين 
يبدأ الكورس يوم الاحد 12-2- 2012 ويكون ايام الاحد والاربعاء والجمعة الثامنة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 

التسجيل فى الكورس مجانا ( لكن لابد من التسجيل لتتمكن من الحضور) 
رابط التسجيل 

http://bit.ly/xRYtcZ








محاضر الدورة / المهندس احمد صفوت 
Civil Engineer

Primavera Authorized Trainer

PMP Certified



بالتوفيق للجميع ​


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2012)

اخونا المهندس هيثم المنسى نرجوا من حضرتك الأتى :
1- ذكر الخطوات اللازمة للتسجيل فى هذه الدورات بالترتيب مع العلم بأنه تم تسجلى بالملتقى
2- ذكر خطوات حضور المحاضرات الخاصة بالدورة (كيف احضر المحاضرة on Line ؟).
3- هل دورة التخطيط و المتابعة قد بدأت أم لا و من المحاضر إذا سمحت
وشكراً​


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2012)

4- كيف يتم تجيل المحاضرات و أنا ON lINE لأنى أرى قصور فى ملتقى الدارين فى هذه الجزئية و يضع الكثير من الخير بسبب عدم توثيق هذه الدورات بالتسجيل


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (5 فبراير 2012)

مهندسة اغلب الدورات مسجله ..... وموضوع التسجيل مرهق جدا 
وهناك فريق كامل للتسجيل 
لكن لايوف لكل الدورات بالطبع هناك دورات لمعهد التشييد وادارة المشاريع 
ودورات لمعهد اللغات وهى كثيرة جدا ودورات لمعهد تكنولوجيا المعلومات وهى ايضا كثيرة جدا وغيرها الكثير 
فمحتاجين لطاقة بشرية هائلة بصراحة 
لو عندك استعداد للمشاركة والتعاون معنا راسلينى على الخاص 
وبالنسبة لدورة البيرمافيرا كلها مسجله وموجوده على قناة الاكاديمية على اليوتيوب 
وبالنسبه لخطوات التسجيل سهله جدا انتى بتضغطى على الرابط فيفتح لك صفحة التسجيل بالدورة 
ثم تضغطى على Go to course
لكن قبل ذلك لابد ان تسجل بالموقع 





بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (5 فبراير 2012)

انا دخلت على الكورس شوفتك مسجله يا مهندسه مريم ......


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (5 فبراير 2012)

ممكن ال عايز يساعد اخوانه ممكن يعمل لهم نسخة من البرنامج محموله ( يعنى تشتغل من غير تسطيب ) 
ويرفعها ... لان فيه ناس كتير بتسأل على البرنامج .... وال بيعرف ينزله مش بيعرف يسطبه 
فلو فى حد يعرف يعمل نسخه محموله ويرفعها للاخوه الزملاء


----------



## haytham baraka (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس هيثم و كل القائمين علي هذه العمل الرائع
جزاكم الله خيرا
اتمني ان يتم رفع الحلقات سواء لهذه الدورة او غيرها لن ذلك يسهل علينا و تعم الفائدة


----------



## Nsync (6 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس هيثمولكن :- 
1- كيف يتم عمل نسخة تشتغل بدون ما تتسطب و ما هى البرامج التى تستخدم فى ذلك 
2- كيف يمكننى و انا أشاهد المحاضرة on Line أن اسجلها ليتم رفعها بعد ذلك
3- نعم أنا سجلت فى الدورة ولكن كيف لى أن أدخل على الـ Room فى الوقت المحدد
شكراً لك مهندس هيثم​


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف الاحوال مهندس هيثم احنا سبق واتكلمنا مع بعض بس مش عارف حضرتك فاكر ولا ايه المهم : 

اولا : البرنامج معتمد على الداتا بيز وصعب جدا تحويلة الى برنامج محمول

ثانيا : رجاءا طلب من المهندس أحمد في اول درس في الدورة يخصصه لشرح تنصيب البرنامج وخطواته بالتفصيل مع طريقة ربطه بقاعدة بيانات البريمافيرا 

وانا شايف ان ده مهم جدا وكتير جدا من الاخوة المهندسين عندهم مشاكل في تنزيل البرنامج وتشغيله بطريقة صحيحة وعشان تكون الدورة مفيدة ويقدر اكبر عدد انه يحضر ويطبق بالفعل في البرنامج لان بصراحة مش هتبقى ليها اي فايدة لو المهندسين معرفوش ينزلوا البرنامج ......... وده اقتراحي 

وممكن من الاخوة المهندسين اللى ناويين على الدورة تحميل البرنامج من رابط شركة اوراكل 

https://edelivery.oracle.com/

اللى معندوش اكونت على موقع اوراكل يعمل اكونت ويدخل على الموقع ويعمل sign in 
وبعدين تختار من Select a Product Pack
Primavera Applications وبعدين نختار نسخة الويندوز 32 ولا 64 وبعدين نضغط على GO

بعدين تختار البرنامج 

Primavera Contract Management (v13.1) Media Pack v2 

ونحمله

ويبقى البرنامج جاهز عندك وتنزلة مع شرح المهندس أحمد وتعمله ربط مع برنامج البريمافيرا 
ويبقى في اتفاق مع المهندس أحمد ان هيا دي النسخة اللى هنشتغل عليها 

او لو أمكن يكون الشرح على النسخة الجديدة Primavera Contract Management v14.0 

ده طبعا بالاتفاق مع المهندس أحمد 
_____________________


بالنسبة لموضوع التسجيل انا شايف انسب حل ان المهندس أحمد اللى بيشرح هو انسب واحد يسجل المحاضرة وممكن اي حد يساعده في الرفع عشان ساعات بيكون في تقطيع ان تعليق في المحاضرة عند الناس وانا ممكن اتبرع برفع الملفات لو امكن تبادلها هنا 



م / أحمد الشافعي
​


----------



## محمد مطر (8 فبراير 2012)

الإخوة الأحبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرغب كثيراً في تعلم هذا البرنامج، لكنني لن أستطيع أن أحضرها مباشرة Live وذلك لصعوبة الأوضاع عندنا في سوريا هذه الأيام ....
نرجو منكم أن تتطوعوا وترفعوها لنا حتى نتمكن من المشاهدة

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (11 فبراير 2012)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس هيثمولكن :-
> 1- كيف يتم عمل نسخة تشتغل بدون ما تتسطب و ما هى البرامج التى تستخدم فى ذلك
> 2- كيف يمكننى و انا أشاهد المحاضرة on Line أن اسجلها ليتم رفعها بعد ذلك
> 3- نعم أنا سجلت فى الدورة ولكن كيف لى أن أدخل على الـ Room فى الوقت المحدد
> شكراً لك مهندس هيثم​



بالنسبة للنسخة ال virtual machine جارى عملها وسيتم رفعها باذن الله 
بالنسبة كيفية تسجيل المحاضرة ممكن تستخدمى برامج تسجيل الشاشة زى برنامج Camtasia Studio
ممكن تحملى البرنامج من هنا 

http://www.bayt4.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134770

وده شرح فيديو لتعليم التسجيل بالبرنامج 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL87D047EB942CCCCD&feature=plcp


بالنسبة للدخول على الكلاس فى وقت المحاضرة تدخلى على موقع الاكاديمية فى وقت المحاضرة وتدخلى خلى ركن الطالب ثم محاضررات اليوم ومنها تضغطى على لينك المحاضرة وتدخلى مباشرة 
وده رابط محاضرات اليوم ... لكل يوم تتجد الروابط على حسب المحاضرات والمواعيد 
http://www.aldarayn.com/index.php/student/today-lectures

وان شاء الله هنرسل رابط الدخول لكل من سجل فى المحاضرة 



​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (11 فبراير 2012)

أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> كيف الاحوال مهندس هيثم احنا سبق واتكلمنا مع بعض بس مش عارف حضرتك فاكر ولا ايه المهم :
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ المهندس / احمد الشافعى 
انا فاكر طبعا ان احنا سبق واتكلمنا مع بعض من سنه تقريبا ... 
المهم بالنسبه لموضوع النسخة ال Portable هيا صعبه شويه فعلا لان البرنامج بيعمل على داتا بيز 
وبالنسبه لتسطيب البرنامج لايف مع المهندس احمد صفوت ده برده صعب لان هوا نفسه احيانا عملية التسطيب بتفشل معاه 
وبيجيب مهندس IT يسطب له البرنامج او يعمله Virtual machine 

فالحل الامثل الان انى اعمل نسخه Virtual machine وارفعها وكلنا نشتغل عليها 
ربنا ييسر ان شاء الله انتهى منها وارفعها مباشرة 

وبالنسبة لموضوع تسجيل المحاضرات ده محلول بطرق كثيره بس للأسف مش بنلاقى تعاون حتى من المتدربين ال محتاجين الشرح 

واسف على تأخير الرد لأنى كنت على سفر


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (11 فبراير 2012)

محمد مطر قال:


> الإخوة الأحبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أرغب كثيراً في تعلم هذا البرنامج، لكنني لن أستطيع أن أحضرها مباشرة live وذلك لصعوبة الأوضاع عندنا في سوريا هذه الأيام ....
> نرجو منكم أن تتطوعوا وترفعوها لنا حتى نتمكن من المشاهدة
> 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نسأل الله ان يفرج عنكم ..... 

وبالنسبه لرفع المحاضرات ان شاء الله هتترفع لا تقلق .... وان لم تجدها على قناة الاكاديمية مرفوعه 
راسلنى على الخاص وانا هرسلها لك .... ان شاء الله 

بالتوفيق يا هندسة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (12 فبراير 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الاولى .... اليوم ان شاء الله الثامنة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 

http://authorlive.wiziq.com/aliveext/logintosession.aspx?SessionCode=jpu8KoGsGqYovl1A8FIA4w==

الدخول للمحاضرة مفتوح للجميع


----------



## hhmdan (13 فبراير 2012)

جهد مشكور بارك الله بكم


----------



## mnmr68 (13 فبراير 2012)

المحاضرة الاولي كانت رائعة و شكرا علي مجهودكم


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (15 فبراير 2012)

رابط فيديو المحاضرة الاولى 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gi3ydfrcxmvnmu8


----------



## محمد مطر (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم هيثم وجزاك الله كل خير....
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## deyaa55 (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mnmr68 (21 فبراير 2012)

م. هيثم 

بعد التحية و الشكر

نرجوا وضع رفع ملفات الفيديو الخاصة بالمحاضرتين 2 و 3 ان امكن و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaa_barakat (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------

